# Told Him He Shouldn't And He Did....



## Andypanda6570

Oh good lord. We went out Friday night and we DTD and I told him do NOT do you know what cause I want to loose my extra 15 pds before TTC :dohh: and he didn't listen :dohh: Now I just took an OPK and I got the smiley face :shrug::shrug: That means 24 to 36 hours I will ovulate, I knew it as I feel Ovulation every month 2 days before I actually Ovulate . This is why i told him NOT to you know what and DUMBO did . SO now I have to go through the 2week waiting period. I really wanted to shed this 15 pds, but I guess we will see what happens. 
Love You All XOXOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo23

awe hun im sorry he didnt listen! but maybe its fate :) if it does happen for you then its meant to be and if not then you can have 2 weeks of being diet free lol!! xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: hun love u loads


----------



## Andypanda6570

jojo23 said:


> awe hun im sorry he didnt listen! but maybe its fate :) if it does happen for you then its meant to be and if not then you can have 2 weeks of being diet free lol!! xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: hun love u loads

LOL.. I BELIEVE ALSO IT IS FATE :hugs::hugs::hugs:Love you too my sweet friend.XOXOOXOXOOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

if it helps, I wanted to lose another 15-20lbs (had already lost 40-45lbs) and got pregnant! So, if it's the right time.....!

best wishes (as always!)


----------



## Andypanda6570

SabrinaKat said:


> if it helps, I wanted to lose another 15-20lbs (had already lost 40-45lbs) and got pregnant! So, if it's the right time.....!
> 
> best wishes (as always!)

Thanks SO much!! You are an inspiration to me , ya know that already though :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

Omg that's awesome, so glad he didn't listen lol. Who cares about your 15lbs, your hot, you look great now keep going with the :sex::sex: love you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

bek74 said:


> Omg that's awesome, so glad he didn't listen lol. Who cares about your 15lbs, your hot, you look great now keep going with the :sex::sex: love you xxx

Thanks love............ I miss you. This forum is soooooooooooooo big we barely interact (Thank God we got Facebook). But you know your my best buddy and I love you so much.. Lets see what happens in 2 weeks... Love You :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

I for one am happy he didnt listen to you :haha: Sometimes you need to put the control in someone elses hand, to get the better outcome ;) And whats 15 lbs compared to a baby :cloud9: I will be keeping my FX that fate has driven your hubby to disobey your wishes hehe


----------



## KamIAm

Oooo! Andrea!!

My fingers are soooo tightly crossed for you!!!! : )) I am glad your DH didn't listen hahahaha... :winkwink: Hey we'll be in the 2ww hell together babe... I ov'd Thursday... Guess we'll see....

:hugs::hugs: Love ya!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

I love u too my best bud. I am so glad we have fb, I am not on here much, usually pop in just to check on you my friend.
Thanks for extending your hand to Tiff, hopefully she will respond and maybe start to post here for all u ladies to help her.
Love you always xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

kiki04 said:


> I for one am happy he didnt listen to you :haha: Sometimes you need to put the control in someone elses hand, to get the better outcome ;) And whats 15 lbs compared to a baby :cloud9: I will be keeping my FX that fate has driven your hubby to disobey your wishes hehe

LOL..Thanks SO much :hugs::hugs::hugs:




KamIAm said:


> Oooo! Andrea!!
> 
> My fingers are soooo tightly crossed for you!!!! : )) I am glad your DH didn't listen hahahaha... :winkwink: Hey we'll be in the 2ww hell together babe... I ov'd Thursday... Guess we'll see....
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Love ya!! :hugs::hugs:

Oh we can be together in this SOOooooooooooooooo excited!! Love you, Kelly.XOOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



bek74 said:


> I love u too my best bud. I am so glad we have fb, I am not on here much, usually pop in just to check on you my friend.
> Thanks for extending your hand to Tiff, hopefully she will respond and maybe start to post here for all u ladies to help her.
> Love you always xxx

I hope Tiff will join us, they are amazing in here, Bek. Everyone is so nice and so helpful, I have made such wonderful friends. Love You XOXOOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Andrea!!!! OMG!!!!!!

I agree, would you rather have a baby or be 15 lbs lighter? You can lose the 15lbs after the baby!!! Anyway there is nothing wrong with keeping on being healthy, if you eat the right foods and stay away from the bad you will find that your body will be in better shape & you wont need to lose weight after you have the baby - look at me I'm talking as if you are already preggers LOL!

I'm excited for you..and really bloody envious that you are going into the tww soon! xxxx


----------



## OliveBay

Ooh, Andrea, even though it goes against what you'd asked your OH to do (or _not _to do!), it is kind of exciting! Like the others have said, maybe having this decision made for you is fate's way of helping you along this journey and sort of makes it easier either way. If after the 2WW nothing comes of it, then so be it, and maybe you'll feel relieved or maybe you'll feel pleased that at least you gave it a try this month and you coped with it, or maybe you'll feel a bit sad which will confirm that you are totally in the right place for TTC again right now. And if you do get a bfp from this...... well, I'm sure you'll be over the moon and won't care about that extra 15 pounds :hugs:

I think I OV'd around Thursday this week so I guess this puts me in the 2WW too. I'm not expecting much from it even though we have BD'd a few times this week, but we'll just wait and see. Will be thinking about you lots over the next couple of weeks :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Yay for Andreas disobedient hubby :happydance: sorry :haha: but like the others have said sometimes fate just takes over and you have already done so well with what you have lost AND your doc said there was no reason you couldn't ttc right now before losing more :headspin:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Bride2b said:


> Andrea!!!! OMG!!!!!!
> 
> I agree, would you rather have a baby or be 15 lbs lighter? You can lose the 15lbs after the baby!!! Anyway there is nothing wrong with keeping on being healthy, if you eat the right foods and stay away from the bad you will find that your body will be in better shape & you wont need to lose weight after you have the baby - look at me I'm talking as if you are already preggers LOL!
> 
> I'm excited for you..and really bloody envious that you are going into the tww soon! xxxx

Thanks SO very much! I am kind of excited also, but I don't want to get my hopes up. The thing is with me almost every-time I loose weight I get pregnant Its been like this since my first son 20 years ago. Thanks so much for your support XOXOXOOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



OliveBay said:


> Ooh, Andrea, even though it goes against what you'd asked your OH to do (or _not _to do!), it is kind of exciting! Like the others have said, maybe having this decision made for you is fate's way of helping you along this journey and sort of makes it easier either way. If after the 2WW nothing comes of it, then so be it, and maybe you'll feel relieved or maybe you'll feel pleased that at least you gave it a try this month and you coped with it, or maybe you'll feel a bit sad which will confirm that you are totally in the right place for TTC again right now. And if you do get a bfp from this...... well, I'm sure you'll be over the moon and won't care about that extra 15 pounds :hugs:
> 
> I think I OV'd around Thursday this week so I guess this puts me in the 2WW too. I'm not expecting much from it even though we have BD'd a few times this week, but we'll just wait and see. Will be thinking about you lots over the next couple of weeks :hugs:

How exciting!! You and me and Kelly are in the 2WW all together , I am so happy I am not alone in my wait :hugs::hugs::hugs: You deserve this and even if it doesn't happen for us we will keep trying. Thanks for being so special XOXOOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




collie_crazy said:


> Yay for Andreas disobedient hubby :happydance: sorry :haha: but like the others have said sometimes fate just takes over and you have already done so well with what you have lost AND your doc said there was no reason you couldn't ttc right now before losing more :headspin:

LOL, yes very disobedient :haha::haha::haha: You are right my doc did say just go for it and hope to see you in a month :shrug: he thinks it is that easy, but we will see. Love you Amanda . Thanks for being such a great friend to me since I joined here. XOOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Haha, I'm with the other ladies, go the disobedient hubby! I think seriously though, if it's meant it will happen and if it's not then you will go on and finish losing the weight first, then get your rainbow. If your body is ready then it may be your time. I'm excited for you though, we need updates please next week!! Luv ya! xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Haha, I'm with the other ladies, go the disobedient hubby! I think seriously though, if it's meant it will happen and if it's not then you will go on and finish losing the weight first, then get your rainbow. If your body is ready then it may be your time. I'm excited for you though, we need updates please next week!! Luv ya! xxx

I am thinking like you and I will update ALL the time, I have NO shame :haha:
Love ya too xoxooxoxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

OOOOOOOO!!! Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Hellylou

:dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*yay  other than the 15 lbs lost but you can do that afterwards hehehe *


----------



## Vickieh1981

bek74 said:


> Omg that's awesome, so glad he didn't listen lol. Who cares about your 15lbs, your hot, you look great now keep going with the :sex::sex: love you xxx

Haha - yeah what she said. Who cares about 15lb if you end up falling with a perfect baby this month??


----------



## babylou

Firstly - I agree with the other ladies I'm afraid, what's meant to be.....:winkwink:

Secondly - Well done with your weight loss. Wish I had the strength at the mo, but there is so much bad food in the house at the moment it's just soooooo hard. Well at least I've started walking to work alot more (2 miles each way):thumbup:

Hope all turns out well.

I'm just getting to grips with trying again.....

love and hugs

:hugs::hugs:

P.S. been a bit quiet lately as soo much going on in 'normal' life. Busy busy, but it helps me keep sane. Hope all is well for all you ladies. xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

babylou said:


> Firstly - I agree with the other ladies I'm afraid, what's meant to be.....:winkwink:
> 
> Secondly - Well done with your weight loss. Wish I had the strength at the mo, but there is so much bad food in the house at the moment it's just soooooo hard. Well at least I've started walking to work alot more (2 miles each way):thumbup:
> 
> Hope all turns out well.
> 
> I'm just getting to grips with trying again.....
> 
> love and hugs
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> P.S. been a bit quiet lately as soo much going on in 'normal' life. Busy busy, but it helps me keep sane. Hope all is well for all you ladies. xx

It is hard to loss weight but I want this so bad that I did it, having a try again has been my motivation:hugs::hugs: I knew loosing weight was and will help me, i just wanted to loose 15 more pds. So if I am not pregnant I will continue and aim for March if I am then I will be blessed :hugs::hugs:

Each time I lost weight I got pregnant. It is not getting pregnant for me that is hard, it is the fear of loosing another baby, i could not handle it. I know being 41 will bring risks, but I have been taking folic acid since last April lost weight and eating healthy, so I am hopeing things will go well. 

You will try again when you are ready it took me over 10 months, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am here anytime you ever want to talk or vent..
XOXOXOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

Hey Andrea and Kelly, how are my 2WW buddies doing? I reckon I'm about 8-9 dpo now and am feeling optimistic, even though there's no particular reason why! Have you guys had any poas action yet? I might try tomorrow with FMU..... It'll probably be too early but worth a try with my ICs anyway :haha:

Sending big love and positive vibes to you both :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

OliveBay said:


> Hey Andrea and Kelly, how are my 2WW buddies doing? I reckon I'm about 8-9 dpo now and am feeling optimistic, even though there's no particular reason why! Have you guys had any poas action yet? I might try tomorrow with FMU..... It'll probably be too early but worth a try with my ICs anyway :haha:
> 
> Sending big love and positive vibes to you both :hugs:

Good God I am having bad cramping, but that could be the witch so i am not getting excited or nuts over it. I will wait for AF and see if I get it..
I am not sure about kelly, but I will find out and let you know. Kelly doesn't come her to much anymore, but we are friends on Facebook ..
Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:XOXOXO


----------



## OliveBay

I thought I hadn't seen Kelly post on here for a while - I hope she's doing ok. Please let her know I'm asking after her.

Hope those cramps are the good type (like, implantation maybe?) - will keep my fingers crossed for us all 

x


----------



## mhazzab

Good luck Sally and Andrea keep us posted xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Good luck Sally and Andrea keep us posted xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks love.. How are you feeling? My God I can't believe hwo fast it is going.. XOOX I am just SOooo excited for you ..
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Andypanda6570 said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sally and Andrea keep us posted xx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks love.. How are you feeling? My God I can't believe hwo fast it is going.. XOOX I am just SOooo excited for you ..
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks Andrea. I'm okay had a bit of a freak out the last couple of days as have been feeling less movement I just can't help worrying. Hubby accidentally upset me yesterday as he was being a bit thoughtless about me wanting to keep a painting that my parents got for their engagement. It's bloody awful but I just can't give it away, he said why keep it and then I cried for about half an hour. I just miss my family so much and am desperate for my own and for this baby to be okay.
Hmmm didn't mean to go on a waffle there! My hormones are just a bit wacky at the moment! Getting closer to the dreaded 23weeks is taking its toll...
You guys are helping me get through it I appreciate it so much and hopefully I can do the same for you very soon x


----------



## KamIAm

Hello Friends!!! :flower:

Just popped on for a bit to check in on you all....

Thanks Sally... I'll have to make sure I log back in to check on your POAS action :winkwink: I'm only 11 dpo and YES.. I've caved and POAS (three times!!) hahaha. ..:dohh: Can't stay away from those lil bugers LOL ... Oh yea, All of them (of course) said BFN "nope!" ...

Sally... Andrea... When are your AF's due?? Mines suppose to be here Thursday, let's hope she gets lost on her way! :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

KamIAm said:


> Hello Friends!!! :flower:
> 
> Just popped on for a bit to check in on you all....
> 
> Thanks Sally... I'll have to make sure I log back in to check on your POAS action :winkwink: I'm only 11 dpo and YES.. I've caved and POAS (three times!!) hahaha. ..:dohh: Can't stay away from those lil bugers LOL ... Oh yea, All of them (of course) said BFN "nope!" ...
> 
> Sally... Andrea... When are your AF's due?? Mines suppose to be here Thursday, let's hope she gets lost on her way! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.... :hugs::hugs:

I am supposed to get mine either Thursday or Friday, so i am not testing till Friday. I don't think I am , but it is ok.. Miss you XOXOXOXO :hugs::hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

Hi kelly, lovely to see you on here again. I think AF would be due Thurs for me, based on previous cycles/ LP, OV date etc. Fingers crossed she doesn't pay any of us a visit....

Andrea, I wish I had your patience when it comes to testing. I just can't help myself!!


----------



## Nikki_d72

:hi: Kelly! missing your smilies?! hehehe

Good luck to all of you girls! Heaps of :dust:


----------



## bek74

How are u doing? Has the witch shown up or is it testing day soon?
Love you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

bek74 said:


> How are u doing? Has the witch shown up or is it testing day soon?
> Love you xxx

I tested at 9 days past ovulation and it was negative, but it may have been to early, who knows.
I am supposed to get it today or the latest by Monday, so if I don't get it by Monday i will test again. I wont be upset if I am not, cause I was not trying, but I would be really excited if I was :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
Love you XOXOOXOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Do you feel AF coming Andrea? :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> How are u doing? Has the witch shown up or is it testing day soon?
> Love you xxx
> 
> I tested at 9 days past ovulation and it was negative, but it may have been to early, who knows.
> I am supposed to get it today or the latest by Monday, so if I don't get it by Monday i will test again. I wont be upset if I am not, cause I was not trying, but I would be really excited if I was :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> Love you XOXOOXOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Andrea, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. As previous lady says, you are so patient, I would be testing evey day!


----------



## Bride2b

I know you say you wont be disappointed Andrea but I do have everything crossed and really hope its your month xxxxx


----------



## OliveBay

Andypanda6570 said:


> I tested at 9 days past ovulation and it was negative, but it may have been to early, who knows.

And here was me thinking Andrea had the patience of a saint waiting til AF was due and not testing early like me! :haha: I nearly missed your little confession there Andrea! :rofl: 

Anyway, don't give up, the witch hasn't shown up yet so maybe she'll stay away. Do you have any pre-AF symptoms at all? I sooooo want you to get a BFP like me so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you (even if you say you're not getting your hopes up)

Big hugs x


----------



## Bride2b

Ah you girls have no willpower!!!!! Such bad role models for the rest of us!!!!

Love ya girls xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

kiki04 said:


> Do you feel AF coming Andrea? :hugs:


a little, i am having mild cramps.. XOXOOX


Bride2b said:


> Ah you girls have no willpower!!!!! Such bad role models for the rest of us!!!!
> 
> Love ya girls xx

Love YA too XOXOOXOX


----------



## OliveBay

Bride2b said:


> Ah you girls have no willpower!!!!! Such bad role models for the rest of us!!!!
> 
> Love ya girls xx

Ha ha, I am an absolutely terrible role model where early testing is concerned, I admit it! I know I shouldn't do it but I'm a total control freak and if there's any chance I might be able to find out if I am pregnant then *of course *I'm going to do it!!! :dohh:

Saying that, I was happy with our decision not to find out our baby's gender when we went for the 20 week scan, so I _can _handle some suprises!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Still waiting for the witch :witch::witch::witch::witch: If she isn't here by Monday i will test, but I doubt it, It can't be one time and at my age they say it is only a 5% chance.. We will see :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## bek74

Fingers and toes crossed xxx


----------



## DueSeptember

*hope you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)*


----------



## kiki04

Well if she hasn't shown yet.... its time to test!!! You better have an hpt stashed to use first thing in the morning Andrea!!!


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi honey, checking on you.... :test: what's happening, it's monday morning there, isn't it? xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Hi honey, checking on you.... :test: what's happening, it's monday morning there, isn't it? xxx

LOL..........
Yep it is Mnday morning. No AF yet, but I do feel it approaching. I am going to give it till the end of the day. I am not getting my hopes up, I just know it is waiting to come. XOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh you big tease you promised to test if she wasn't here yet!!!! :haha: I am so excited for you!


----------



## Andypanda6570

collie_crazy said:


> Oh you big tease you promised to test if she wasn't here yet!!!! :haha: I am so excited for you!

You are right I did promise. The problem is I didn't buy a test and I don't know if it would be ok NOT to test with FMU? Should I test anyway or buy one today and test tomorrow with FMU?
XOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Lol, I sneaked in here especially for an update too! I think the instructions on the clear blue digi I used said you don't need FMU if it's the day AF is expected or beyond. It's up to you though, I can wait till tomorrow for the update, honest! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> Oh you big tease you promised to test if she wasn't here yet!!!! :haha: I am so excited for you!
> 
> You are right I did promise. The problem is I didn't buy a test and I don't know if it would be ok NOT to test with FMU? Should I test anyway or buy one today and test tomorrow with FMU?
> XOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Hi Andrea, the tests I have used in past don`t need FMU.

I don`t know how you can be so patient, I would have been testing since last week!!!!!:test:


----------



## Bride2b

Your being super strong Andrea! Hope she does stay away, really hope there is an exciting update soon xxxx


----------



## kiki04

Andrea :brat:


----------



## Andypanda6570

kiki04 said:


> Andrea :brat:

LOL.... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Ah I saw you updated and got really excited! TEST TEST TEST TEST!!!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

What are you waiting for woman! :headspin:


----------



## OliveBay

Oh, i just hate being kept in suspense! Andrea i don't know how you have managed to wait!!! Pleeeeeeeease test soon! :wacko:


----------



## DueSeptember

*I came on here to check the update!!!!!!! *


----------



## blav

We're all dying over here!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I still didn't test and I didn't even buy one yet.. I think I am scared :cry:
I felt it this morning and now nothing. I am usually every 26 days so today is 28 days, I am just scared and don't want to get my hopes up. Ok I will wait one more day, if I don't get it tomorrow morning promise I will test.
I do feel it though, I don't understand why it isn't here. My body is so cruel.
XOOXO Love you all :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## dnlfinker

Andypanda6570 said:


> I still didn't test and I didn't even buy one yet.. I think I am scared :cry:
> I felt it this morning and now nothing. I am usually every 26 days so today is 28 days, I am just scared and don't want to get my hopes up. Ok I will wait one more day, if I don't get it tomorrow morning promise I will test.
> I do feel it though, I don't understand why it isn't here. My body is so cruel.
> XOOXO Love you all :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

 You got one strong will , God Bless your Heart! but I also got to say that members 
of this forum are going to nail you for this one ( haha just kidding) , seriously we will 
follow you till you update us (lol)


----------



## Andypanda6570

dnlfinker said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I still didn't test and I didn't even buy one yet.. I think I am scared :cry:
> I felt it this morning and now nothing. I am usually every 26 days so today is 28 days, I am just scared and don't want to get my hopes up. Ok I will wait one more day, if I don't get it tomorrow morning promise I will test.
> I do feel it though, I don't understand why it isn't here. My body is so cruel.
> XOOXO Love you all :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> You got one strong will , God Bless your Heart! but I also got to say that members
> of this forum are going to nail you for this one ( haha just kidding) , seriously we will
> follow you till you update us (lol)Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks Nat, I am just really scared.. But I will definitely test tomorrow. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Just seen this, good luck hun x


----------



## OliveBay

Don't be scared Andrea. Don't see it as your body being cruel, maybe its doing real good. I am sending many positive thoughts your way. You are such an amazing woman and you have got through everything life and cruel fate have thrown at you so far and you will continue to do the same with whatever the future brings :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Im sending loads of love! I know what you mean about being scared. My AF was late and my boobs had started to hurt but was scared to test,I kept thinking I'll give it a couple of hours then test just in case she arrives,those hours would pass and I'd do the same again. I think I got to about 7.30 pm when I was 2 days late to finally get the courage to do a test. I remember being dumb stuck seeing a positive line all be it very faint,so I cracked open a digi & there it was! It is terrifying when you want it do much xx good luck xxxx


----------



## DueSeptember

Andypanda6570 said:


> I still didn't test and I didn't even buy one yet.. I think I am scared :cry:
> I felt it this morning and now nothing. I am usually every 26 days so today is 28 days, I am just scared and don't want to get my hopes up. Ok I will wait one more day, if I don't get it tomorrow morning promise I will test.
> I do feel it though, I don't understand why it isn't here. My body is so cruel.
> XOOXO Love you all :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

*Aw dont be scared!!! *


----------



## bek74

I popped in to check on you, test women xxx


----------



## kiki04

Awww Andrea :hugs: It is scary... when you build something up so much, it is scary to have those hopes come crashing down on you :hugs: I hope you get the most lovely surprise ever though :happydance:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I do feel it coming ............... Didn't come yet though. 
I am going to buy a test at 7:30 am after I drop off my son at school.
I don't know why it is late. I just know I am not pregnant..
XOXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Just sending love :hugs: hope so much this is it for you, please don't be scared :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

xxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

Much love to you, my wonderful friend. I'm here for you whatever happens next xxx


----------



## bek74

I am heading to bed I am knackered but I thought I would check on you but u haven't tested. When I get up in the middle of the night to pee and I come here to check on you, you better have tested or I will cyber slap you women lol.
Love u xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

bek74 said:


> I am heading to bed I am knackered but I thought I would check on you but u haven't tested. When I get up in the middle of the night to pee and I come here to check on you, you better have tested or I will cyber slap you women lol.
> Love u xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Now I don't want to be slapped by a tough bitch like you :dohh::dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs:I think i am just scred my love :cry:
But I will test today, I promise.
Love you always XOXOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Andrea did you sleep last night you poor thing? :hugs:


----------



## dnlfinker

kiki04 said:


> Andrea did you sleep last night you poor thing? :hugs:

Andrea wrote at 4 am , My guess is no. Andrea , wow you function on low batteries most of the time. I dont know how you do it


----------



## blav

Still waiting!!!!


----------



## kiki04

dnlfinker said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Andrea did you sleep last night you poor thing? :hugs:
> 
> Andrea wrote at 4 am , My guess is no. Andrea , wow you function on low batteries most of the time. I dont know how you do itClick to expand...



On my time it shows she posted @ 3:19am and 5:35am and her and I are only an hour difference I think!


----------



## Bride2b

According to my iphone its 11.30 am in NY at the moment, so where the hell is she with that test! Andrea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still have my fingers crossed xxxxxxx


----------



## bek74

Ok it's 2:30am here and checking in before I go pee. Don't be scared Hun, your not alone xxx.
She does function on little sleep, always has. It is around 11:30am there now Tuesday the 31st cause I am Wednesday at 2:30am.


----------



## blav

I'm going to assume that the reason she hasn't posted is becasue it was positive and she is in shock.


----------



## dancareoi

Come on Andrea, all over the world people are waiting for you to pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki04

blav said:


> I'm going to assume that the reason she hasn't posted is becasue it was positive and she is in shock.

OMG this is so what I am hoping for too!! Lots of love Andrea!!! :dance:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Where are youuuuuu *


----------



## collie_crazy

dancareoi said:


> Come on Andrea, all over the world people are waiting for you to pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL!!! Has she fainted!? Should we call 911! 

I'm in work and have been itching for my break to get an update and there's nothing!


----------



## DueSeptember

collie_crazy said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Come on Andrea, all over the world people are waiting for you to pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL!!! Has she fainted!? Should we call 911!
> 
> I'm in work and have been itching for my break to get an update and there's nothing!Click to expand...

*She is MIA *


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hi,
I still didn't test......................... I know you all are going to kill me :blush:
I don't know what is wrong with me..I keep saying it is coming..I mean I feel it.
I think i am scared :cry::cry::cry::cry: I don't know why it isn't here yet...
I don't know what to do... :nope::nope:


----------



## DueSeptember

Andypanda6570 said:


> Hi,
> I still didn't test......................... I know you all are going to kill me :blush:
> I don't know what is wrong with me..I keep saying it is coming..I mean I feel it.
> I think i am scared :cry::cry::cry::cry: I don't know why it isn't here yet...
> I don't know what to do... :nope::nope:

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You THINK it is coming because you are pregnant it is all the same symptoms hahahahaha   woman  *


----------



## kiki04

I just booked a flight to NY so I can come kick your butt :trouble:


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> Hi,
> I still didn't test......................... I know you all are going to kill me :blush:
> I don't know what is wrong with me..I keep saying it is coming..I mean I feel it.
> I think i am scared :cry::cry::cry::cry: I don't know why it isn't here yet...
> I don't know what to do... :nope::nope:

Andrea,

as dueseptember says, the symptons are the same. I think you are now 3 days late - it`s 8pm here so should be 3.00pm in NY, still plenty of time to go and buy a test.

Don`t be scared, you need to know either way so you can start to get your head around things no matter what happens.

We are all here for you.
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dnlfinker

kiki04 said:


> I just booked a flight to NY so I can come kick your butt :trouble:

 Krissy , are you really coming to NY? I am confused. Come on Andrea .

I am here in NY , I can do it , just need to wait for my husband to bring keys and drive 
to SI , only 30 min away (over the bridge!)

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## kiki04

Awww Natalie I wish I was :brat: If I ever do I am looking you two up though for sure :thumbup: We can do lunch... Sex in the City style :haha:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Come on hun you can do it :hugs: Test test test xx


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I still didn't test......................... I know you all are going to kill me :blush:
> I don't know what is wrong with me..I keep saying it is coming..I mean I feel it.
> I think i am scared :cry::cry::cry::cry: I don't know why it isn't here yet...
> I don't know what to do... :nope::nope:
> 
> Andrea,
> 
> as dueseptember says, the symptons are the same. I think you are now 3 days late - it`s 8pm here so should be 3.00pm in NY, still plenty of time to go and buy a test.
> 
> Don`t be scared, you need to know either way so you can start to get your head around things no matter what happens.
> 
> We are all here for you.
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Andrea,

I hope you are ok?
I don`t usually tune in this late, but I wanted to see if there was any news and see how you are.
I have posted some statitics somewhere, this might help you feel better:-
20-35% of pregnancies for 35-45 year olds end in miscarriage, that is 1 in 3, therefore you have already had your 1 in 3 - as yours is 50% - so the figures are on your side.
Going by that 66% of my last 3 pregnancies have resulted in MMC, so the figures are on my side as well.
When I was pregnant with Eoin he was my fourth pregnancy an I had MMC before him. I was bleeding very badly and doctor tried to make me feel better, 1 in 4 ends in MC, you have had your 1 in 4 she said. (I know this doesnt necessarily follow, but it did in my case and all was ok)
I am signing off now for the night, but I will check on you first thing tomorrow morning, well probably more like 8.00am GMT.
Thinking of you
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

kiki04 said:


> Awww Natalie I wish I was :brat: If I ever do I am looking you two up though for sure :thumbup: We can do lunch... Sex in the City style :haha:

*HAHAH I am only 7 hours away I would meet for Lunch lol*


----------



## bek74

Geez women your killing me. 
Ok so you have been late before ( and not pregnant ) so what's the latest you have ever been late? Your 3 days late now so if your more comfortable waiting till your a week late to test then wait. It's gonna kill me but if it is easier for you then so be it.
Love you always my beautiful xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I`m definately turning my computer off now, just wanted to check one more time.

Thinking of you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

I have been so distracted from work all day... have come on here about a million times to check for the results :dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

Definatey going now - I`m going to turn computer off and go to bed as it`s now 10pm here.
Good night everyone,

Andrea, I will be back in the morning!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Me too, keep on checking!!!x


----------



## Bride2b

Ok so day three on trying to convince Andrea to test! Will she cave in? Place your bets ladies!!

Andrea - hope the witch hasnt arrived. You know what it means if she hasnt :test:


----------



## dancareoi

Come on Andrea, we are in suspense over here.

As bride2b says, if the witch isn`t here yet!

it`s probably very early in the morning over there, so we will have to wait a little longer.

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am really sorry I waited and made you all wait. I bought two cheap ones (the dollar store) Last night and this morning with FMU it came out negative :cry:
but I still didn't get my AF :shrug: Today is February 1st, I was supposed to get it by January 26th to the 28th the latest, so i don't understand?
When I was pregnant with Ava my period was due and I didn't test till I was a week late. I just don't understand why I have not gotten it.
I am disappointed a little but I am fine. 
Thanks for all your support. Has anyone experienced negative results and still been pregnant?
Ever since I lost Ava I have been 23 25 26 days, I am just confused.
XOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

I have a friend who doesn't get a positive till at least 10 days late. I also have a friend who was 4wks late, kept getting a neg so went to Dr the did bloods and she got a positive, had scan and there was a baby with a perfect heartbeat.
Your not out of the race till AF shows.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

bek74 said:


> I have a friend who doesn't get a positive till at least 10 days late. I also have a friend who was 4wks late, kept getting a neg so went to Dr the did bloods and she got a positive, had scan and there was a baby with a perfect heartbeat.
> Your not out of the race till AF shows.
> Thinking of you xxx

I just do not understand? Today is count day 31 , I am never this late since I lost Ava in March. Maybe my body is changing? Now do I have to change now>
Just really unusual for me..
XOOX Love you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Hi Andrea sorry it came out bfn again this morning. 
I think I have heard of AF being late through stress, don't know much about this though. But as the others say maybe you are pregnant and it will just show up late. Can you get a better / more sensitive test? It is odd that you are never late xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Hi Andrea sorry it came out bfn again this morning.
> I think I have heard of AF being late through stress, don't know much about this though. But as the others say maybe you are pregnant and it will just show up late. Can you get a better / more sensitive test? It is odd that you are never late xx

Maybe I am stressed and don't know it? :haha:
I am going to wait till Wednesday and if I don't get it something is definitely wrong, then I will buy the good test. I mean I feel it on and off :shrug: the AF pain comes and then goes. Last night it was really really bad and I took some medication and it went away so i thought I would wake up with AF, but no.
It is just strange is all. XOOXXOO Thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

LOL today is Wednesday ..I meant I will wait till Friday :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

Andrea,

I really don`t know how you can wait, I would need to know either way. Although now according to your first post you ov`d around 15/16 jan which was about 16/17 days ago, ususally AF comes approx 14 days after OV.

The signs are there - don`t be scared.

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bek74

Wait till your 10 days late then retest if AF hasn't come.


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry Andrea, just read your first post earlier. I does seem strange you have a BFN,, especially when you are past your due date.

Many years ago, when I was a lot younger my AF was anything from 35 to 42 days. Never regular.

When we tried for my first back in 2001 my last AF was about 20 Jan. We started trying then begin feb 01, by middle of march no AF so I tested - BFN.
Tested again a few days later - BFN.
Tested then at end of March over 8 weeks after Af - BFP!
(However at this time I was very unaware of how my body worked and had no idea when I ovulated - so beginners luck!)

The dates of scan tied in with the march testing date, but that meant my AF would have been a 56 day cycle. (My little boy was then born 3 weeks and 1 day early - so i think the hospital got dates wrong)

I think you are right to leave a couple of days before trying again, but all this waiting and not knowing doesn`t help does it.

Thinking of you, Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Andrea - of all months for your body to give you the run around! Your never late, you were'nt planning on getting in the tww, now AF hasnt come when it should have! Whats going on?
When you wrote wednesday instead of friday my reaction was 'baby brain' :baby::haha: I hope so anyway. 

You must be going out of your mind!!:hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Huge hugs my friend :hugs:


----------



## blav

Well, I'm glad you're not bummed Andrea, because I have to admit I really thought it would be pos! 

AF is playing tricks on me as well so I guess we'll both see what happens!


----------



## rossyrozela

Hiya sweet heart i remember your story,i too lost a my baby at 20 weeks but i think you shouldnt worry about you DTD because maybe it is fate and if you are blessed with a BFP i dont see why you shouldnt appreciate it.Its hard work to conceive and i just wish i could conceive any time .I have been trying since my lost in october and if aBFP arrives now I will grab it with both hands.Iam also older and time is not on my side.I wish you so much luck


----------



## Nikki_d72

Aw, I'm so sorry I had hoped it would be BFP in morning. You're still not out hun, everything crossed here! xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Are you alright Nikki? You have been mia the last few days, I see you reached 6 months & your 'status' is sad. Hope your ok. Whats happening with you are you in the tww/testing/af? xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hey Gemma, Im fine hon, just been a bit busy and trying to kindof break my B&B addiction a bit, was getting nothing done! The 6 month milestone was hard, thanks for thinking of me. I've just never upgraded my status from sad, that probably is still the underlying emotion most of the time, though I can function now and switch it off a bit, it's still there underneath always. Sorry hope that doesn't depress you! I'm waiting to ovulate at moment, hoping to put in a better effort this month, I have DH primed - told him he has 4 days of action! Haha, nothing like a bit of pressure, is there?! I normally don't tell him it's "that time" just put the moves on him, haha but he is aware this time. Ah well, why should I be the only one keeping track and stressing? 

Hope you are well honey, GL again! xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hi,
I am having extreme pain in my lower left side. I don't know what is wrong, my AF never hurt this much :cry::cry:could something else happen in a 3 week period of time? My husband wanted me to go to the emergency room, but NO way am i going unless I am dying. What could be wrong, could my AF be coming and all of a sudden bring on this pain, or could I be pregnant and something be wrong in a 3 week period would that be? :cry::cry:
I took some tylenol and it eased a bit, I am just confused. :cry::cry:


----------



## kiki04

Why wouldnt you go to the ER if you were in need Andrea?! Lets just say "hypothetically" if something were to go wrong.... such as an ectopic, if it isn't caught BEFORE it ruptures, you could die. :cry: You have so many reasons to not let that happen.... Now I am worried about you and I need to know you are OK... please if the pain gets that bad go to the hospital :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you're ok.


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> Hi,
> I am having extreme pain in my lower left side. I don't know what is wrong, my AF never hurt this much :cry::cry:could something else happen in a 3 week period of time? My husband wanted me to go to the emergency room, but NO way am i going unless I am dying. What could be wrong, could my AF be coming and all of a sudden bring on this pain, or could I be pregnant and something be wrong in a 3 week period would that be? :cry::cry:
> I took some tylenol and it eased a bit, I am just confused. :cry::cry:

Andrea, how are you today?

i agree with the others, if you still have the pain you go to hospital.

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Thanks. :hugs::hugs: I am ok now, thank God.
I am not a complainer, but GeeZ last night the pain was terrible. It did go away about an hour after I posted here and after it went away I went to bed.
I am up now and no pain and no period. My breasts hurt a little but that could be AF also. So I am going to buy the clearblue easy later and take it in the morning with FMU. I can't understand why I keep feeling AF pains and nothing comes :shrug::shrug: and then they go away ? I don't know what is going on..
XOOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Andrea, Glad you are ok, was worried about you.

Hopefully the test tomorrow will give some answers. 

keep us posted.

Lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bek74

If the pain continues go to your Dr ok??
Why not wait a few more days, wait till your 7-10days late then retest.
Keep us posted, love you xxx


----------



## Bride2b

I totally got worried about you saying about those pains & was going to agree with Krissy & say get your arse to the hospital just in case. I'm pleased the pain has gone now. I wonder whats happening with AF/BFP!!! I await the next update with eagerness! x


----------



## Andypanda6570

bek74 said:


> If the pain continues go to your Dr ok??
> Why not wait a few more days, wait till your 7-10days late then retest.
> Keep us posted, love you xxx

Ya know when I was pregnant with Ava I got a positive after I was like a week late. I mean I am on day 32 and no AF? This is crazy this shit..
Love you XOXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

I'm glad you're feeling better Andrea - as well as the pain going away, it sounds as if you are happier now even though you have no answer yet. I'm thinking about you lots right now and hope you get either Af or that BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Awwwww Fingers Crossed for that BFP *


----------



## daopdesign

Sending you all he luck in the world, I hope it's your bfp hunny! xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm hoping that was implantation pain hun but do promise if it gets extreme to get your butt to the hospital, Krissy is right. Also if you get any unexplained shoulder pain. Glad you are feeling better now, I hope you get some answers soon. If still no AF and no BFP in a week it may be an idea to go and get quantative hcg bloods done at your doc. Still everything crossed for you hun. xxx

ETA: Oh P.S I wouldn't bother with clearblue unless it's the digi - the blue dye tests are notoriously unreliable. I don't think you can go past First response early result. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Well woke up this mornig and I have a little pink when I wiped so i am assuming my AF is here almost :nope::nope: Feel a little bad, but ok. '
I just don't understand why I was sooooooo late? Now I have to do my ovulation chart again, cause it is way off now :shrug:
XOXOOXO


----------



## Andypanda6570

:growlmad: I wiped again and I have nothing :cry::cry::cry:
what the hell is going on? :cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Ok, more pink is coming so I guess I got my AF!
I can't believe how late it was. Kind of sad, but ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

Oh honey I am sorry the witch has arrived. You really need to start trying every month from now on, you can't keep putting it off. Keep up with your exercise and weight loss all while your trying.
Love you and hope u get a BFP soon xxx


----------



## Garnet

bek74 said:


> Oh honey I am sorry the witch has arrived. You really need to start trying every month from now on, you can't keep putting it off. Keep up with your exercise and weight loss all while your trying.
> Love you and hope u get a BFP soon xxx

I second that! I've been trying since I was 41 and now I'm 44 with 3 losses. If you want a baby I'd be on it now...Good luck...:flower:


----------



## Bride2b

Ah poo Andrea!! but just think you werent really trying so maybe someone up there listened and didnt want to throw you off track. As the other say, keep on the health regime even it ifs for the next 2 weeks. Very odd that your AF was late considering it never is! Why does this happen at the times when we dont want it to?! Frustrating!!!xx


----------



## kiki04

:cry: I'm sorry hun :( I know that no matter what you act and say and show to the world, you are hurt inside and I'm so sorry :cry: I wish it turned out different for you :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Andrea, I have been offline all day so have just logged on to see how you are.

How are you feeling now?

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh Bums, Andrea, I'm so sorry if this is AF. Maybe it's made you realise how much you really want this now though and you will keep trying? You can still lose weight at the same time. I wonder if the weight loss is what made your cycle go a bit wonky - I know any major changes can mess things up a bit, it will come right again once your body gets used to it, if that's what happened. It happened to me once but it was a very extreme diet and excercise thing I was doing (lost 2 stone in a month = 30lbs) but it came right again the next month. Has it turned red now, or still pink? xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

dancareoi said:


> Andrea, I have been offline all day so have just logged on to see how you are.
> 
> How are you feeling now?
> 
> Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I am ok, Lisa... I am a little disappointed I wont lie, I really thought I might be, i have never been this late. It is ok though I will focus on trying in February. XOXOOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




Nikki_d72 said:


> Oh Bums, Andrea, I'm so sorry if this is AF. Maybe it's made you realise how much you really want this now though and you will keep trying? You can still lose weight at the same time. I wonder if the weight loss is what made your cycle go a bit wonky - I know any major changes can mess things up a bit, it will come right again once your body gets used to it, if that's what happened. It happened to me once but it was a very extreme diet and excercise thing I was doing (lost 2 stone in a month = 30lbs) but it came right again the next month. Has it turned red now, or still pink? xxx

Hey Nikki, It is red now so It is AF. I don't know what went on with me this month, but I was really late, I had so many symptoms also. The body plays a lot of tricks, but pregnancy is so similar to AF so it is confusing.
XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Andypanda6570 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Andrea, I have been offline all day so have just logged on to see how you are.
> 
> How are you feeling now?
> 
> Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I am ok, Lisa... I am a little disappointed I wont lie, I really thought I might be, i have never been this late. It is ok though I will focus on trying in February. XOXOOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Bums, Andrea, I'm so sorry if this is AF. Maybe it's made you realise how much you really want this now though and you will keep trying? You can still lose weight at the same time. I wonder if the weight loss is what made your cycle go a bit wonky - I know any major changes can mess things up a bit, it will come right again once your body gets used to it, if that's what happened. It happened to me once but it was a very extreme diet and excercise thing I was doing (lost 2 stone in a month = 30lbs) but it came right again the next month. Has it turned red now, or still pink? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Nikki, It is red now so It is AF. I don't know what went on with me this month, but I was really late, I had so many symptoms also. The body plays a lot of tricks, but pregnancy is so similar to AF so it is confusing.
> XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear AF started. Take some time to let yourself feel sad if you need to and then pick yourself up, get going with those positive thoughts for next cycle and get back on it. You WILL get your rainbow I know it xxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Andrea, I have been offline all day so have just logged on to see how you are.
> 
> How are you feeling now?
> 
> Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I am ok, Lisa... I am a little disappointed I wont lie, I really thought I might be, i have never been this late. It is ok though I will focus on trying in February. XOXOOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Bums, Andrea, I'm so sorry if this is AF. Maybe it's made you realise how much you really want this now though and you will keep trying? You can still lose weight at the same time. I wonder if the weight loss is what made your cycle go a bit wonky - I know any major changes can mess things up a bit, it will come right again once your body gets used to it, if that's what happened. It happened to me once but it was a very extreme diet and excercise thing I was doing (lost 2 stone in a month = 30lbs) but it came right again the next month. Has it turned red now, or still pink? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Nikki, It is red now so It is AF. I don't know what went on with me this month, but I was really late, I had so many symptoms also. The body plays a lot of tricks, but pregnancy is so similar to AF so it is confusing.
> XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Really sorry to hear AF started. Take some time to let yourself feel sad if you need to and then pick yourself up, get going with those positive thoughts for next cycle and get back on it. You WILL get your rainbow I know it xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks love XOOXOXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Andrea, I have been offline all day so have just logged on to see how you are.
> 
> How are you feeling now?
> 
> Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I am ok, Lisa... I am a little disappointed I wont lie, I really thought I might be, i have never been this late. It is ok though I will focus on trying in February. XOXOOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Bums, Andrea, I'm so sorry if this is AF. Maybe it's made you realise how much you really want this now though and you will keep trying? You can still lose weight at the same time. I wonder if the weight loss is what made your cycle go a bit wonky - I know any major changes can mess things up a bit, it will come right again once your body gets used to it, if that's what happened. It happened to me once but it was a very extreme diet and excercise thing I was doing (lost 2 stone in a month = 30lbs) but it came right again the next month. Has it turned red now, or still pink? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Nikki, It is red now so It is AF. I don't know what went on with me this month, but I was really late, I had so many symptoms also. The body plays a lot of tricks, but pregnancy is so similar to AF so it is confusing.
> XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Andrea, glad you are doing ok and sorry AF came.

This has probably helped you realise how much you really do want this and you can try again feeling more positive and less scare next month.

I visited my doctor agan yesterday, as I am still rather emotional, she has suggested a vitamin supplement,in particular vtamin B which is good for mood/emotion.

I have therefore bought Pregnacare preconception with folic acid as well. DH hasn`t agreed to anything yet, but no harm being prepared and the vitamins may help!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Ah boo, sorry to hear about AF Andrea. How disappointing when it looked so promising...:hugs:

Dancareoi I took pregnacare preconception vitamins the month I concieved but before that I was taking pregnacare plus which has fish oil supplements also. So I was taking some sort of vitamin for the 3 months between my loss and getting pg again. I don't know if it made any difference but I felt it was a good idea to build my body up as best I could in that time, whatever happened.


----------



## dancareoi

Hellylou said:


> Ah boo, sorry to hear about AF Andrea. How disappointing when it looked so promising...:hugs:
> 
> Dancareoi I took pregnacare preconception vitamins the month I concieved but before that I was taking pregnacare plus which has fish oil supplements also. So I was taking some sort of vitamin for the 3 months between my loss and getting pg again. I don't know if it made any difference but I felt it was a good idea to build my body up as best I could in that time, whatever happened.

Hi, yes I feel i should do something to help and who knows, it may make all the difference.

I had MMC July 09 on baby number 3 - went on the have healthy baby boy 10 months later.

Good luck with your rainbow.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh Andrea, I am so sorry hon, it did look so promising too. The body does play cruel tricks. Take time to be sad and then get back to it hon, all the best fro next time, we'll be right along with you. xxx


----------



## DueSeptember

*Mannnnnnnnnnnn *


----------

